# They got to be joking?



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

That's why it would be next to impossible for me to live in town ever again. Too many people that wont mind their own business but want to be in the middle of yours.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

So, did this hunter that prompted all this, really kill a deer by shooting it multiple times with field points, in the public eye?


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

frog gigger said:


> So, did this hunter that prompted all this, really kill a deer by shooting it multiple times with field points?


I read the comments too. If that's was the case where he shot it would be irrelevant to the real problem of poaching.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^But the wildlife officials said he broke no rules, the reason I asked if he did indeed kill the animal with field points.


----------



## Nofish (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't know the particulars of this town or where the hunter in the story was hunting or how much land is typically between homes but the ordinance they are trying to pass is a pretty common ordinance in most towns. Typically you either can't shoot a bow within the city at all or you need to be so many feet away from any home. 

Honestly to me it seems reasonable to require hunters be at least 500 feet away from homes if they plan to hunt within city limits. If you choose to live within the city you have to accept the fact that you're living close enough to other people where your actions may have an impact on others. Its not always about limiting your rights, sometimes its about protecting other peoples rights. 

I'd love to be able to hunt out my back door but I realize that in doing so I'd probably be dragging a bloody deer carcass across several lawns while getting it back to the house for butchering. Should the neighbors be ok with my trespassing and leaving a blood trail across their front sidewalk just for the sake of protecting my rights to hunt? This one boils down to common sense says hunting in that situation is not a good idea. The problem is when folks lack common sense the government is usually going to step in and legislate it for you.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Maybe 500 feet is excessive for bowhunting, but I don't think designating "safety zones" from occupied buildings is unreasonable. In PA, it's 450 feet for firearms and 150 feet for archery unless you have permission from the owner to hunt inside that distance.


----------



## SwVaHntr (Jan 5, 2019)

Thats why I love where I live, can shoot them off the front porch while drinking coffee(The boss has banned me from shooting yard animals), and there isnt a neighbor within 3/4 of a mile around me


----------



## jp93308 (Apr 26, 2020)

this is a normal law


----------



## mcoghlan (May 27, 2020)

makes me very thankful to shoot from the back porch.


----------



## Zigggy (Jun 22, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Zigggy (Jun 22, 2020)

very thankful I can (legally) shoot bow and guns off my back deck


----------



## Zigggy (Jun 22, 2020)

Good to know where some of the crazy legislation is - will avoid those areas if possible


----------



## RL.Robertson (Jun 2, 2021)

Wow...


----------



## Schoeny (9 mo ago)

Crazy stuff!


----------

